# Color mobile between Rs. 2000 to 3000?



## vivekrm007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Guys
Plz tell me any color good looking mobile between Rs.2000 to 3000 which has good battery life and great features also. I have heard about samsung c200 and motorola c168.
Thanx.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 8, 2006)

chk this site man

*www.indiagsm.com/


----------



## sanju (Sep 9, 2006)

another one
www.gsmarena.com


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 9, 2006)

Motorola C168 is quite good..!! Check it out..


----------



## sude (Sep 9, 2006)

me vote 4nokia if u really support good batt life. try nok1108.

-SUDE


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2006)

I think motorola C168 fit's ur budget.It's for Rs.2800


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 10, 2006)

i also say motorola c168


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 11, 2006)

sude said:
			
		

> me vote 4nokia if u really support good batt life. try nok1108.
> 
> -SUDE



he needs color mobile, not B/W.
BTW, 
under 3K with good features, 
-MOTO C168(stereo radio,GPRS but no data cable support)
-LG 2050,2070 ( very bad battery backup, but have GPRS, and data cable support)
-SE J230i (have GPRS,RADIO but not sure about DATA cable support)
-SE J300i( 12 MB internal memory)
-Samsung C130, C210

For details, check
*www.indiagsm.com/searchdetails.asp


----------



## nirubhai (Sep 11, 2006)

nokia 2600
price around rs. 2800


----------



## mostwanted (Sep 16, 2006)

the nokia 3120 is good i have it


----------



## crazywolf (Sep 16, 2006)

nokia 1600 is also good 2700


----------



## reddick (Sep 17, 2006)

If u raise ur budget for only 3500...u can gt Nokia 2610 
Colour phone,GPRS,WAP,FM Radio,gud battery etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 18, 2006)

reddick said:
			
		

> If u raise ur budget for only 3500...u can gt Nokia 2610
> Colour phone,GPRS,WAP,FM Radio,gud battery etc. etc. etc.



Nokia 2610 has no FM radio... & its price is 4.1k
Nokia 2310 has FM but no GPRS, and price is 3.5k.. 

*www.indiagsm.com/nokia/2610.asp
*www.indiagsm.com/nokia/2310.asp


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 18, 2006)

u can opt for samsung fones,jokia yes jokia 2600,3100, eriksun j200i j210i j220i also moto l2 i thnk


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 18, 2006)

u can opt for samsung fones,jokia yes jokia 2600,3100, eriksun j200i j210i j220i also moto l2 i thnk


----------

